# eastern counties..



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

any one here?.. we are with 2 in ped pet.. although 1 up for grand.. we dont expect it as someone else we know taking theirs...


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

This one's a little too far for us. but good luck to all showing there...........Chris


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> any one here?.. we are with 2 in ped pet.. although 1 up for grand.. we dont expect it as someone else we know taking theirs...


Ah but you never know. Fingers crossed for the results you would like


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm visiting! 

I've not been to a show for a few years as my old boy decided he'd had enough. Me and the OH are planning to pop in for a nosy in the afternoon.

Hope you do well


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks.. we will be in ped pet section with 2 :thumbup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I hope you have a super day RC.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

TY :thumbup:.. we have 1 up for grands but we wont get that as at least 1 cat we know we will be against will be better behaved..

the other is going for her 2nd MC


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

What are your pusses? I'm guessing from your sig they are raggies? 

We will be making a bee-line for the raggies as we visit a breeder on sunday to choose our own


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

We're showing 3 there


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

See you there steve


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Good luck to you both, hope to see you there later :thumbup:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

hi all.. back fron this show.. very mixed results.. the day not started well when we noticed our blue tortie raggy girl was placed in the wrong open class..
a quick visit to the SM changed that.

anyway two very differant results..
bobbys girl(cassy) got nowhere in her grand class with there being 4 others.. as she had a right grump on.. and only got a 2nd and 3rd in her sides..









skye missbehaving got 1st.. BoB and a 2nd and a couple of no placed..


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

I remember seeing your two today, sorry you didn't get the result you were hoping for with Cassy- she did look a little fed up


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Well she got one more show in 4 weeks, if no improvement then we will stop showing her, as she has lost her temperment


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> Well she got one more show in 4 weeks, if no improvement then we will stop showing her, as she has lost her temperment


Sorry to hear this about Cassy. I hope she snaps out of it.
Congrats for Skye though, that's a great result.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, our day went well, Jack, in Pedigree Pet got reserve olympian, Abby, in female aduls got her first Grand certificate and little Jazzy out for her first show at 16 weeks got first in her open the judges and the public loved her.

Jack taking it easy









Abby with her rosette









And little Jazzy









And as we were at Woodgreen animal shelter, some of the residents


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

wow gorgeous animals there and weldone with you results!


----------

